# Site Slow



## classic33 (31 Aug 2017)

These last few days the site seems to be running slower. Pages not loading fully, avatars & pictures can be missing. Odd times it includes missing text.


----------



## Lonestar (31 Aug 2017)

Fine this end.So far.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2017)

Not for me


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2017)

I also got that a few days ago from early morning.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Aug 2017)

I find it speeds up again after Accy cyclist goes to bed.

Graham


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I find it speeds up again after Accy cyclist goes to bed.
> 
> Graham


Has been just as slow at four in the morning, with 10 - 12 on.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2017)

Fine here too...


----------

